# Need riding guide advice- DC to Pittsburgh



## spongebob (Mar 29, 2005)

A relative has talked about biking what I believe is called "The Great Alleghany Passage", which links DC with Pittsburgh.

I thought I'd look for a biking guide...maps etc for him. Have located 2 names:

The Great Alleghany Passage Companion...Guide to History & Heritage Along the Trail

and

The C&O Canal Companion

there also is a Rail to Trail Mid Atlantic.

Are you guys familiar with any of these or do you have any suggestions as to what I should look for to get him a useful one?

Thanks and ho, ho, ho.
SB


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Just so you know, it is mostly dirt although do-able on a road bike when it is dry.

give bikewashington.org a try plus a quick search of the Commuting/Touring forum will find you a post by someone who did the thing.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

http://www.mcmullans.org/canal/index.html


----------



## RATBOYUSN (Dec 26, 2007)

Try this:

http://shaw-weil.com/linkup

Planning on doing this ride this Spring...


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

http://bikewashington.org/canal/index.php
I use this site as a reference guide for the C&O. 

http://www.atatrail.org/
This is what I use for the Great Allegheny Passage. 

I've done this trip before and it's a blast. Like MB1 said, the trail can get pretty ugly when it's wet.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I am really hoping to do this trip sometime in 08 or 09. I just can't find anyone with the same schedule openings I have.
Please keep us updated. I've posted pretty detailed reports a couple times on the C&O. I also like the C&O Companion book and the DC website that others linked.
Cheers,


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

I hope to try this mid-summer to spread my economic stimulous over three states! Has anyone tried this alone? Scheduling with more riders just isn't worth the hassle. I've been trying for two years, so I'm going to try it on my own.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

oscar2 said:


> I hope to try this mid-summer to spread my economic stimulous over three states! Has anyone tried this alone? Scheduling with more riders just isn't worth the hassle. I've been trying for two years, so I'm going to try it on my own.


Did you end up doing this ride? Has anyone done this ride this year???


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

Capt., I haven't done this ride yet. I'm scheduled to start August 24th in Washington DC and ride towards Pittsburgh. I had some scheduling conflicts, but I think I'm all set now. I plant to finish in five days, but may have to use a sixth day to ride home from Pittsburgh.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like a good ride. I could hitch up when you arrive in PA and ride along depending on my schedule. Keep us up to date.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

One of my customers who has done this recommended that you take a filter for water or a water filtering waterbottle. There was lots of water from pumps along the way but he felt like he was playing russian roulette with drinking it straight. 

Bill


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

I just completed my trip before Labor Day. It was a great trip. I had beautiful weather, and no mechanical problems. I rode all the way into Pittsburgh even though a part of it was on paved roads in Duquesne. I rode a total of 355 miles in 5 days. 
As for the water pumps, I have drank from them before on day trips with no problems, but I too was afraid to have problems on a multi-day trip. I made do with two large water bottles and I stopped in towns along the way to refill them even if I didn't think I would drink it all.
There is such great scenery along the way, I recommend a stem/handlebar mounted camera pouch made by Topeak. It was great to have the camera close rather than inside a panniere


----------

